

The strange case of (sharing the story of) babies sleeping in boxes - joosters
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-30939818

======
joosters
Not sure what the title of this submission should really be - the original
article title sounds far too much like the original article, and the
interesting part IMO is the discussion about online sharing habits...

